# What’s your Best Stephen King book?



## Ben Finn (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a fan.

In fact Stephen King was the writer that made me pick up books to read. 
So as an ode to the KING himself I want to ask what is your favorite Stephen King book(s) 
My all time favorites

*As Reader:*
_IT _ -Man that clown was both scary and hilarious (sadistically)
_Cell _ - it was just awesome entertainment from the first page
_The Stand_ - Need I say more?

*Book converted to a movie*
_Shawshank Redemption_ - Loved the book and loved the movie, just masterful storytelling

*As a writer*
_On writing_ - in my opinion the only self help book an author needs. Why not learn from the King?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My brother loves King's scary stuff. I remember one time (ages ago) he was reading and he didn't answer when called to supper and one of us touched him gently on the shoulder to get his attention and he about jumped out of his skin. 

Me: I've tried several of his books and mostly found them to be filled with unsympathetic characters with extremely slow moving plots. The only one that grabbed me at all from the beginning was _11/23/63_ which I'd sampled only because I'd bought it for my brother who shares my account. . . . I should get back to it, actually . . . . but the others I've tried I've given up on within 30%.

Mind you, these were not the super scary filled with gore horror type ones as I don't like that sort of thing at all. But I figured I'd try something tamer since everyone said he was such a good writer. The ones I remember for sure I tried were _From a Buick 8_ (some time ago) and _Under the Dome_ (earlier this year). Neither one worked for me. 

OTOH, I like the TV show _Haven_ which is based on his _The Colorado Kid_. I've no idea how different it really is, though. I never read the book -- the premise of the show just seemed interesting and it was only after I decided to watch it that I found out it was based on a King book.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't narrow it down to one, but here's my top 5 in no particular order:

_The Stand
Salem's Lot
IT
The Running Man
The Long Walk_

They are my can-read-over-and-over books of his.


----------



## Greer (Sep 24, 2011)

My absolute favorite is The Regulators, which he wrote as Richard Bachman. And then, in no particular order, The Body, The Stand, IT, Desperation, and Cell.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I used to say "Salem's Lot" - but I  REALLY enjoyed "11-22-63".


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

The Stand was one of the biggest influences on me as both a reader and a writer. Love it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd also go with The Stand, and if I had to pick a Dark Tower I'd go with Wolves of the Calla.


----------



## SLFleming (Sep 25, 2013)

No contest: _The Stand_

But I also loved _Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption_, _The Bachman Books_, and others. Actually, I find most of his books are enjoyable, even if they aren't favorites. Only a few I wouldn't ever read again (or finish).
I've never read a Dark Tower book, although I've always meant to.


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

Carrie
The Green Mile


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

It's been so long since I've read any of them other than The Shining, which I reread in anticipation of Doctor Sleep, that I don't remember which were my favorites. But I imagine The Shining, Carrie, and Pet Cemetery would be up there. I liked Misery, too. 

I'll be starting Doctor Sleep soon. Looking forward to it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've always been a big fan of Stephen King's short stories. I still remember the first time I discovered them by reading Skeleton Crew


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Long Walk ( one of his very first novels and it's such a ballsy effort full of daring scenarios)
Green Mile  (Because he could have written it as a full out novel but he took up the challenge to do it without even knowing how it would end as well as put it out there on a mind crushing deadline timetable)
Misery  ( great idea- even better film which is rare)

His most recent, Dr Sleep, I just finished and I recommend it alot. It reminded me of the thriller Firestarter. 

And for the curious, he HAS completed a new book, Mr Mercedes, rumored to be about a suicidal cop who gets taunted by a serial killer, and that will hopefully be released in 2014.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll cast my vote for Misery


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

If I had to choose just one, then it would have to be _Salem's Lot_, one of the most intelligently conceived horror novels I have ever read and utterly compulsive.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Difficult. I had so many of his books, I was a member of the German Stephen King Book library/club. Where they send you new book every so many weeks. I think they still have that. That was a long time ago.   

IT, Gerald's Game, Pet Cemetary

I am going to re-read some of his stuff and also read things I haven't yet. I don't think I read Salem's Lot yet. I read Misery and IT in both german and english, the others only in german. 

I own 11-22-63, but haven't gotten to it yet. 

I never read the Tower series as I am not big on fantasy.


----------



## PortableHal (Dec 24, 2010)

For me, Salem's Lot (easily my favorite). Then, The Stand and The Shining. I also loved Misery and On Writing and Danse Macabre.

I tried the Tower series but I was told the first book is slow -- but the series gets good _later_. Two different people at two different times shared that tidbit with me but, since I abandoned the first book early on, I don't know if it's true. That warning was enough for me to abandon the series, though.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I just started The Shining yesterday and am about 11% into it so far and enjoying it.  The thing about Stephen King is that he likes to write so much... sometimes it seems like he could leave a lot of it out and not change the plot in the story, so sometimes I have trouble keeping focused on what I'm reading.  I made it about half way through The Stand before I stopped reading it, but I want to give that another try. 

My favorites that I've finished are 11/22/63 and Under the Dome.


----------



## Clark Magnan (May 23, 2013)

It
Wizard and Glass 

Both were "can't put down" reads for me, more than a decade apart from each other.


----------



## willswardstrom (Sep 20, 2013)

On Writing is fabulous. There aren't a whole lot of books that helped me to be a writer more than that one. 

In terms of his fiction, I LOVE The Stand. I may re-read that again now that I'm thinking of it. I really like Under The Dome (the book) and 11/22/63. But, my secret King love is Eyes of the Dragon. I can read that book over and over.


----------



## Robin Piggott (Oct 2, 2013)

At the risk of being drummed out of the Stephen King Fan club I have to admit that,as of now, have not read any of King's fiction.I remember seeing a movie several years ago that creeped me out; I think it was _*The Stand*_.Fast forward to my discovery of Kindle 18 months ago and things started to change as the Kindle Indie Club seemed a good place to hang out.Then POOF a Stephen King memoir took my fancy.
_*On Writing*_ by King is a fascinating book for any aspiring writer who needs some encouragement. I'll definitely pick up some of his work before too long.There must be a wealth of writing expertise to peruse and learn from.


----------



## ensisk (Oct 2, 2013)

Pet Semetary, hands down. Second place would probably be Salem's Lot, probably my favorite representation of a vampire that's ever been done.


----------



## FloridaMom (Oct 4, 2013)

The Stand was kind of epic and should be made into a big time movie.  Seems like most of the King based movies are not so good.  Except for Shawshank.  That movie is like top 10 all time!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

FloridaMom said:


> The Stand was kind of epic and should be made into a big time movie. Seems like most of the King based movies are not so good. Except for Shawshank. That movie is like top 10 all time!


_The Green Mile_ and _Stand By Me_ are also excellent. _Salem's Lot_ freaked me out, and many of my friends, when it was first shown on TV. But we were young teenagers then, just the right age and at a time when there wasn't much competition. I've since watched it again and it looks dated.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I think his three scariest were It, The Shining, and Pet Semetary. I also greatly enjoyed The Stand and Firestarter although I didn't find those as scary.


----------



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

For me, it's a cross between THE SHINING and IT.  That damn clown still gets me to this day.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

lazarusInfinity said:


> For me, it's a cross between THE SHINING and IT. That d*mn clown still gets me to this day.


For me it's a tie between The Stand and IT. Yes, the clown. *shudder*

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheBookieMonster (Oct 5, 2013)

Great question! Hands down it would be The Raft in Skeleton Crew. Read it as a kid and it has stuck with me.


----------



## David N. Alderman (Jan 15, 2011)

I was never into Stephen King until I picked up _The Gunslinger_, the first book in his Dark Tower series. By far, it has become one of my favorite book series (besides The Han Solo Trilogy by A.C. Crispin). I only have three more novels in the Dark Tower series to read before I am finished with it, but I love King's blend of horror, science fiction, and fantasy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

_Running Man_

Betsy


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

He's written so many good ones that I'd hate to have to pick one book as a favorite.  I'm a big fan of his short stories too, ever since NIGHT SHIFT came out in hardcover with a nice sampling of horror stories but also some straight mainstream work (in particular "The Last Rung on the Ladder").

One of his books that never seems to get a lot of "attaboys" is HEARTS IN ATLANTIS.  The opening novella, "Low Men in Yellow Coats," doesn't quite do it for me but the rest of the book more than makes up for it.  I won't say it's my favorite King but it's on the short list.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

It's the Apt Pupil, for me. I thought it was ingenious.


----------



## InvisibleInk (Oct 3, 2013)

Stephen King was one of the first writers to really get me obsessed with reading. In no particular order, I particularly love:
_
The Green Mile
The Stand
The Dead Zone
Misery_


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I used to say "Salem's Lot" - but I REALLY enjoyed "11-22-63".


I feel the same way. I guess I don't have one favorite any longer. Here are my top three King books:

_'Salem's Lot
11/22/63
Under the Dome_


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The Stand
The Shining
IT
'Salems Lot
11/22/63


----------



## Clarketacular (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a tough, tough question, as King is one of my favorite writers and has so many great books. I can't narrow it down to one, I'll give you a top three: IT, THE DEAD ZONE, and THE SHINING I think are my top 3, there are several others that I argued with myself over.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I loved "Thinner" - no one mentioned it.

Has anyone listened to Steven King on audio?  He makes an interesting book (Dark Tower) really boring.  He's just not a good narrator, but I loved his books and they were a real influence to me as a writer.  His book "On Writing" is great.

Favorites: It, The Stand, The Green Mile, 11-23-63, Misery.


----------



## beccaboo75 (Sep 18, 2013)

Probably not the most popular but love Gerald's Game! It is definitely his most compelling in my view.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

The Stand
It
Salem's Lot

Luv me some King.


----------



## Matthew Dean (Oct 23, 2013)

Definitely The Dark Tower series. I feel like that's a must-read series for authors.


----------



## L M May (Mar 14, 2013)

Great idea for a thread. I tore through them in my late teens and twenties, and now my son is enjoying them. I also ripped through Dean Koontz around the same time and would be hard pressed choosing who I like best out of both of them.

Loved Shawshank Redemption, the novella and the movie
The Langoliers (not sure of spelling) comes to mind - it made a huge impression on me when I read it
Loved first half of Under The Dome
... I have a shitty memory for books these days. 
My son and I both read Cell recently and loved it

Actually to be honest sometimes I blur Stephen King with Dean Koontz and nearly added 'From The Corner of His Eye'


----------



## Brian Meeks (Oct 24, 2013)

Without question...On Writing. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Hands down, The Stand. But I loved the Dark Tower series, though some volumes were better than others. Loved Doctor Sleep, almost as much as the Stand. I felt it was vintage King at the pinnacle of his success. Other favorites were The Dome, Insomnia, Fire Starter, Pet Cemetery, and The Dark Half. 
Actually, really liked most of his books.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.liljas-library.com/article.php?id=3847

For those interested this is a 20 minute video interview with both King and his son, Owen, where the host asks about their relationship with each other, their individual current books ( Double Feature and Dr Sleep) and also their writing process. Very, very informative without spoilers either. Listen to it like its radio because sitting there watching it its just talking heads. Highly recommended.

And I think I already said my fave is Misery though I love nearly everything he does ( though his short stories are little treasures in and of themselves)


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

Dark Tower series, hands down. The Gunslinger has one of the best openings to a book ever.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

_Firestarter
The Dead Zone
Needful Things_

_Different Seasons_ is a masterful example of his short story (novelette) prowess.

And, I love _The Talisman_, which he collaborated on with Peter Straub.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

The Dark Tower Series!!!!  Next would be Cell.


----------



## Ben Finn (Mar 4, 2013)

Pietro Reviglio said:


> I'll cast my vote for Misery


O man!!! How did I forget about Misery! Have to say that is also one kick ass movie version!


----------



## Sean L (Oct 30, 2013)

Far and away, _Pet Sematary_ for me. Ho. Lee. Cuh-rap. First read it back in the 80's when I was eleven or twelve. My childhood home had a similar trail leading through the woods to a deadfall. Didn't help that one of my own pets (cat, of course) died a couple months before I read the book. I stayed out of the woods for a while and told my mother to hold off on getting a new cat...


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

I loved _Desperation_ and _The Regulators_. I also really liked _Rose Madder_. He's got some really good short story collections, too.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

KTaylor-Green said:


> Hands down, The Stand. But I loved the Dark Tower series, though some volumes were better than others. Loved Doctor Sleep, almost as much as the Stand. I felt it was vintage King at the pinnacle of his success. Other favorites were The Dome, Insomnia, Fire Starter, Pet Cemetery, and The Dark Half.
> Actually, really liked most of his books.


I'm glad to see someone else said The Dark Half! I read that like 20 years ago or so... Don't remember much about it, except being truly and utterly petrified reading it. I was young at the time...

Also, no one has said Dreamcatcher! I loved that book....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingwil (Nov 8, 2013)

"Salem's Lot" and "The Stand!"


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

This is a little off topic but I read that his next book, Mr Mercedes, which is supposed to be about a suicidal cop being taunted by a killer, is being edited now and due on shelves June 3 2014.
It's also nearly 480 pages.

Just in case a few of you here like to mark calendars in anticipation.....


----------



## CRL (Nov 8, 2013)

Can I say the first 1300 pages of It, and pretend the rest didn't happen?



If not, Salem's Lot.


----------



## RAFarmer (Nov 12, 2013)

Under the Dome.  As I've described it to others, just your basic thousand page page-turner.  When you can't put the book down, you know it's good.
The Stand (the original, not unabridged, version).  Up until I read The Stand (way way back when it first came out) I thought King was just a hack writer.
The Dark Tower series I would rate third, mostly because I thought the middle books were a bit weak.  I do agree with an earlier post that the Gunslinger has the best opening of any novel I've ever read.

On a side note, I fall in the category of liking the book versions of King's work significantly better than the film and TV adaptations.

RAF


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

Stephen King...one of my idols. When my latest book entered the top 100 horror list, and was at one point sitting right next to Salem's Lot, I snapped a picture and still have it saved. Sorry, just had to throw that in there, it's the highlight of my young life.

So favorites....

On Writing: probably has been the most useful to me. Brilliant memoir and great book on the craft of writing.
Any of his short story collections...I know, that's cheating, but his short stories are just brilliant.
11/22/63
Under the Dome
Joyland (I just think he's gotten better with age)
The Stand
IT

Honestly I could go on, my shelf is loaded.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

THE STAND!!!!!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

FrankZubek said:


> This is a little off topic but I read that his next book, Mr Mercedes, which is supposed to be about a suicidal cop being taunted by a killer, is being edited now and due on shelves June 3 2014.
> It's also nearly 480 pages.
> 
> Just in case a few of you here like to mark calendars in anticipation.....


That sounds interesting. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd have to go either The Stand or Wolves of the Calla.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I've read'em all - (Uncle Stevie's my favorite youngster,  ) - except the last three (but I have 'em all), so it's very hard to choose, but if I was sent off to the proverbial island with only one book of his, I'd that 7 - The Dark Tower series, his greatest achievement, even if he's two months my junior.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

This is an awesome thread.  

Only it's so very, very hard to pick just one! My top favorites are probably:

Eyes of the Dragon
Duma Key
The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon
Pet Sematary
Needful Things

And best collection: Different Seasons (the one with Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption, The Body, Apt Pupil, and The Breathing Method). King is AMAZING at novellas. Although Four Past Midnight is a close second, and Skeleton Crew will always have a special place for me.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

S.W. Vaughn said:


> This is an awesome thread.
> 
> Only it's so very, very hard to pick just one! My top favorites are probably:
> 
> ...


I agree with Different Seasons, except The Brathing Method is a mismatch in the series. I believe it was a leftover from some other series he dropped in for length. For that matter, The older shortstory plunked into The Body was perhaps used for the same purpose, but The Body is a classic. Rita Hayward, on the other hand, is a masterpiece.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I agree with Different Seasons, except The Brathing Method is a mismatch in the series. I believe it was a leftover from some other series he dropped in for length. For that matter, The older shortstory plunked into The Body was perhaps used for the same purpose, but The Body is a classic. Rita Hayward, on the other hand, is a masterpiece.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


The Breathing Method is definitely different from the others in Different Seasons (King actually talks a little about the difference in the afterword  ) -- it's also set in the same "world" (the same mysterious club, anyway, but a different time period) as "The Man Who Would Not Shake Hands" in Skeleton Crew. I liked all of them for different reasons.

And I agree -- Rita Hayworth = masterpiece. Wonderful story.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Plodding my way through 11.22.63 and wishing he'd cut the boring bits out...

Favourites? The Stand and Rose Madder.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Mostly the older stuff...

'Salem's Lot
The Stand

For modern stuff, I really liked Duma Key. I don't know why. It's slow and meandering, but I imagined Duma Key itself was like that too. I read all his works in order of publication, but I'm a few behind. I'm currently working my way through Full Dark, No Stars.


----------



## Kate Sherwood (Jan 11, 2014)

The Stand, even though it always makes me cry.


----------



## Paul Draker (Sep 11, 2013)

Pet Sematary. 

Hands. Down.

(The ending was typically SK-weak, though)


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Salem's Lot, The Stand, and The Dark Tower.

I also really enjoyed Dr. Sleep.


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

The Dead Zone.  I think his earliest books are better written than some of the later ones.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Dave Dykema said:


> Mostly the older stuff...
> 
> 'Salem's Lot
> The Stand
> ...


I thought Duma Key was great because it was the story of a guy rebuilding his life after a horrific accident, AND a really chilling horror story. I think King really nailed it with Edgar (of course, this was after his own horrific accident, so I'm sure his personal experience added a lot to it), and Wireman was one of the best characters I've ever read.

I laughed so hard reading the beach scene where those two first met, my family thought I'd gone nuts. 



Paul Draker said:


> (The ending was typically SK-weak, though)


THAT'S BLASPHE-- well, okay. Good point. Sometimes he just can't seem to close things out with as much of a bang as they start.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

So the Stand for sure, but also
The Talisman
Dolores Clairborne
11/22/63


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll limit myself to one choice, since that's what the OP wanted:

Despite all the many great choices King has delivered over the years, there is only one answer I can provide, for many personal reasons, as his "best."

His novella, "The Body," is, for me, the only story I can name as his best.

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/11/02/how-stephen-king-saved-my-life/


----------

